# Frog, Toad, Assassin, Beetle, Cricket



## orionmystery (Dec 25, 2013)

What I look like in the morning, and also for most part of the day. A juvenile River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera). Selangor, Malaysia. 70D, 60mm, 270EX, DIY Diffuser, 1/200, F11, ISO200, handheld. Day find.



River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera) IMG_0455 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera) IMG_0441 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera) IMG_0437 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Long-legged Horned Frog (Xenophrys longipes)



Long-legged Horned Frog IMG_9974 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Weevils in action



Mating Weevils IMG_4122 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Cave Cricket: Rhaphidophoridae, possibly Ceuthophilus sp. Selangor, Night find. (Genus info by: Ivis Castevar)



Cave Cricket IMG_2570 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Assassin Bug with handicap



Assassin Bug IMG_1321 merged copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Macrom91 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wau, great pics! That Cave cricket looks amazing!


----------

